# need hunting dog supplies..



## olroy (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone know a hunting dog supplier in north ga ? I have been goin to Murphy NC to buy all my collars, tree leashes, lights and so forth.  Thank you for any info


----------



## Strych9 (Dec 29, 2009)

I use http://www.lcsupply.com/


----------



## NEGA (Dec 29, 2009)

Irvins up near Cornelia and probably Lawson's over at Ball Ground.


----------



## haleyshorses (Dec 29, 2009)

go to johnson dog supplies or give them a call


----------



## haleyshorses (Dec 29, 2009)

johnson dog supplies is located in ga. the number is 229/425/4884or 229/423/9452


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 29, 2009)

Lawsons in Ball Ground..


----------



## haleyshorses (Dec 30, 2009)

you want go wrong get your stuff at johnson dog supplies


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.gundogsupply.com/


----------



## ngacoons (Jan 1, 2010)

west cree in corneila or valley creek


----------



## olroy (Jan 2, 2010)

thank you


----------

